# ,  / > Icom >       ICOM 726S,

## R7GA

?

    .


PS:     ,



1908-1912 
3500-3575 
7000-7100 
10100-10150 
18068-18168 

21, 24  28  - ,

----------


## R7GA

Icom  IC-726S??

  Kenwood-a    .

-----------------------------

,     ...  , ICOM - 726 S

----------


## R7GA

> Icom      .
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...c726&&start=15


 !

----------


## RX6MR

...

----------


## R7GA

> ...


 !

----------


## bw_wb

??

  ,     .

----------

UA1OM

----------


## R6BK

> -   D5    W55 (       23  IC8). 
>            ...


         14000 - 14100.  :Sad:

----------


## AndyL

del

----------

ur5ncb

----------

